# Key Post: Tax treatment of  Redundancy & Retirement Payments



## Brendan Burgess (11 Jun 2003)

How can the the tax take on a redundancy "lump Sum" be minimised? - I am going to be made redundant soon - the company lump sum plus statutory under the old legislation amounted to €75000 - I know that the new legislation has changed statutory to 2 weeks per year of service.
My company has said that this would not change the overall amount but that I would gain as a result of the statutory being tax free - any thoughts on this?
Also I will not be leaving until the first quarter of 2004 - if I put money into AVC's from now until then will there be any benefit in this?
I am 43 at present and cannot take the pension lump sum until I am 50


----------



## Slash (11 Jun 2003)

*Re: Redundancy Payments*



> My company has said that this would not change the overall amount but that I would gain as a result of the statutory being tax free - any thoughts on this?



It seems your employer is saying that your Statutory Payment plus Non-Statutory Payment will amount to 75K gross. The Statutory Payment is tax-free, so if the Statutory Payment is increased under the new legislation, you will end up paying less tax on the 75K Gross amount.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2003)

*Re: Redundancy Payments*

The Revenue booklet

[broken link removed]

may be of interest


----------

